# Help!! with new born puppies



## mego_100 (Mar 27, 2012)

I have a friend who has a german shephered female and she just had a litter 11 puppies and she didnt fed her pupps and most of them passed  and now 3 pupps left and he took them from her and we started bottle feeding
please any help and tips to make these babies syrvive


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

mego_100, I am so sorry to hear this.

I am going to bump your thread up as it may have got overlooked by those with experience.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

I replied to your other post.


----------

